# Oh No!!!



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

So, I have to tell you what happened last night. I'll start out by saying that I don't have pictures yet (because I know you're going to ask) 

I came home from running errands to find DH standing in the family room with the vaccum and a strange look on his face. He says "you need to come in here now!" Covering the floor, couch and coffe table are black & white tufts of something but I have no idea what. Jess (my 4 y.o.) is sitting in the couch covering her face & crying. Yes.............. she decided that Amy needed a haircut. A BIG haircut!!!!!!!!! :frusty: There sits poor Amy with NO hair around her face and clumps missing on her back. Thank GOD neither of them got hurt. I was so scared. Never in a million years would I have thought Jess would do this. She told me that she knows how I like her hair "spikey" in front & it was too long, so she wanted to surprise me. Holy s#*t!!!! I certainly was surprised! 


FYI...............you can give your dog a full haircut using only safety scissors.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:jaw::jaw::jaw:
I almost want to laugh at the visual, but being a mom myself. I can just imagine your fear. Goodness, she could have poked her eye out or something..ACK!!!

And you're right..PICS!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I imagine your heart was pounding. It's one of those forever memory moments. Thank God there was no blood. It could have been worse, but I feel your pain. Yikes!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, at least we now know that Amy has bonded enough not to :croc: your 4 y/o. hoto: please!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank goodness she used safety scissors!!!!

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw: Oh Poor Amy! Oh poor Jess. I bet she feels bad. Believe me I know how she feels-- I (an adult) have done the same to my boys. But isn't she a doll to want to surprise you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Jen how scary, but cute and funny at the same time. Can’t wait to see some pictures of Amy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay...let's look on the bright side of this. I can see there might be a great future for Jess. Years from now when she is "Hairdresser to the Stars" and making BIG MONEY you will have a flashback and remember her first styling job...and be so proud of her.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness glad all is ok with them both. I remember when i was younger my sister wanted to cut my bangs well she was cutting and her hand slipped and up they went. They were very very short let me tell ya. My mom was sooo mad. The next day I had a program that i was in....not very pretty looking let me tell ya!! I am sure your daughter feels bad. Hugs to you!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my, it sounds like Jess is any other 4 year old kid except that instead of experimenting with her sister or brother, she's doing it with the dog, LOL. I'm really glad that neither or them got hurt!!! And I agree, we need pictures of this!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Thankfully no one got hurt (except for Amy's pride perhaps). We definitely need photos of her new "do". This is definitely a story you'll laugh over as Jess grows up (and Amy's hair grows out.....)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe you shouldn't let her watch Groomer has it  I DEFINITELY want photos!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jen, glad all is OK so I can LMBO!! :biggrin1:

I dealt with this when my kids played "hairdresser" but they did it on each other not the dog ound:

Sorry, I know you must have been in shock but I know you will laugh one day (maybe after she's grown out?) 

So, how does Amy look? Do you have a future hairdresser in the family?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aye! 4-year-old girls and scissors seems to be a bad combo near hair.

I'm glad no one was hurt. Even better is that hair grows and you can take photos for all sorts of great stories and bribery material with Jess later. :laugh:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:

Amy, I can imagine the horror! Thankfully, everyone is safe. But, poor Amy! Hoping her hair will grow quickly!

Yikes!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound:ound:ound: Opps, I guess I wouldn't think it was so funny if it happened to one of mine! But, since it didn't, and there was no blood, ound:ound:ound:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I can totally imagine all the emotion that goes along with this!! 
Thank goodness hair will grow again!
My girls (10, and 12 today) never did this at all. My six-year old son trimmed his bangs at school this past fall. The sad part is that he has a nice cowlick right in the front (and two more in back) and he trimmed just where the cowlick is, so it took me a few days to notice!! And then it was my husband that caught it. I certainly would have noticed if he had given Dusty a haircut!!
Thank goodness hair grows.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, what a shock! Your daughter is no doubt feeling badly about it all, but later on, you'll look at the pics and laugh. Thankfully, no one got hurt. Yikes!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh...dear! Well, I am glad it turned out not to be too serious. 

These are the things we laugh at years down the road.... "remember when Jess gave Amy a haircut?"


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

OOPS!!! I think cuddles are in order for your daughter and for Amy!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

when I was a kid, I convinced my brothers that we should crayon a beautiful design all over the patio to surprise my parents. I honestly believed this was a wonderful surprise and they would be so happy and excited to see our creative handiwork. Needless to say, they were not amused, and boy did we get in big trouble. My dad was not a creative free-thinker, by a long shot.... it was very confusing to get punished for something I thought was as good thing! Same scenario, no permanent damage done! All will be fine, and pics will make for a funny story when she's older.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear - thank goodness no one was hurt. Your daughter will have learned a big lesson - that dogs and kids aren't the same. Mine has done it and I learned a big lesson - ALWAYS hide the scissors. Thank goodness the cuts weren't quite as noticeable as what Amy has experienced. What a shock.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, so glad everyone is well even if Amy has a little less hair. I think 4yo is the age where kids like to cut hair (speaking from experience). Now that I have expressed my sincere concern, I can't wait to see the pics :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am so glad everyone was ok... That is some scary stuff. I hope your 4 year old gets lots of guilt trips and stories from you later. You can always bust this one out when she starts dating. My parents used to do it to me when I was younger, and to this day I get to hear all the great things I did as they re tell it to my husband. :frusty:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Perhaps she's been watching Animal Planet's new bomb...Groomer Has it??


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought you'd get a good laugh out of that story Jess most definitely thinks "outside the box" so to speak Her pre-k teachers have new stories for me every day & I cringe each time they have a new story. They say it's always a boring day when Jess is absent. 

I'd hire her out to all of you for free doggie cuts, but she's banned from scissors until she's at least 33ound:

What's the best program to resize photos...photobucket isn't working for me. My pics are HUGE!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mom23girls said:


> I thought you'd get a good laugh out of that story Jess most definitely thinks "outside the box" so to speak Her pre-k teachers have new stories for me every day & I cringe each time they have a new story. They say it's always a boring day when Jess is absent.
> 
> *I'd hire her out to all of you for free doggie cuts, but she's banned from scissors until she's at least 33ound:*
> 
> What's the best program to resize photos...photobucket isn't working for me. My pics are HUGE!


that's too bad, because i'd gladly let her have a go. she can't do any worse then the groomers we've had


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a great story! Sounds like something my Violet would do. Consequently, I have had the "only someone who goes to school to cut hair can cut anything but paper." We had this discussion after I found her giving her Barbies new "dos." I was worried it would give her an idea to work on herself too!  Actually, I never trim Posh's feet around my daughter for this reason. I think if she were to see mom doing it she might think of giving me this gift also!  It's a testament to their relationship now though to see that Amy would sit so still for her! 
I have a funny 4 year old story that my daughter's preschool teacher shared with me on Violet's first day of school.
At snack time the teacher passed out Kool-Aid in little dixie cups for the kids to drink as a special treat ( I think they usually get water). Well, my kids live in a pretty granola Kool-Aid free zone and so Violet had never had it before. She looked apprehensively at her cup and asked the teacher, "this isn't going to taste like beer is it?"
The teacher thought that was pretty funny. I was :redface:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, now that I have picked myself up off the floor where are the priceless pics??? My daughter cut the neighbor girls hair once but I think this takes the prize!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ound:ound: Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I cut about 4 inches of hair off of ONE SIDE of my head as a kid. Boy, that was unpleasant. Haha I'm glad to hear everyone is safe though and no permanent damage was done.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That is so sad, funny, maddening, scary and normal. Can't wait to see the pics.
Carole


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My mom used to french braid my hair...one day I thought it would be fun to "cut" my hair with her cuticle scissors... I just did random snips through the braid at the crown and sides...(I was about 4) That night when she took my braids out...they pretty much fell to the floor.
Now that was a story! She was planning formal family pictures the next day!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh you poor thing! You must've had a near heart attack coming home to see this! Ahhhh... four year olds! She needs the T-shirt, "Not to be trusted with Scissors". Amy probably doesn't even notice the difference! Geez just right after you found the groomer of your dreams!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

This is one of those moments that you will remember forever.

It reminded me of another story - a gentleman that I knew arrived home one day to find his wife asleep on the sofa and his 3-4 year old in the kitchen playing with a permanent black marker. She had decided to color her face completely, draw pictures on paper which bled through the paper onto the counters and floor and then draw spots on their mostly white dog . . . she had recently seen 101 Dals - He had pics. This must have been one long nap for the wife and one really busy child. I thought he was going to divorce his wife. It took him about a year before he actually laughed at the pictures.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, no!! One day it will make a funny story and, thankfully, it's just hair! Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy wrote:* ""this isn't going to taste like beer is it?" "*

ROFLMBO !!!!!!!! Oh my goodness, I'm in tears laughing!!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG! Well, at least someone got to her before she decided to start on her own hair. Don't feel bad, my son put gum in Boscoe's coat and my daughter tried to get it out without telling me and the more she tried apparently it made it worse. He had strings of gum all over him. Needless to say he had to get shaved.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I grew up with 3 older brothers. When I was 3-4yrs.old the bus driver gave each of my brothers a big ball of purple bubble gum. I waited for them to get home by sitting on the picnic table. The bus driver gave them an extra one to give to me(I didn't know). You know how they gave it to me? They chewed it up and wrapped it round and round my head. My Mom almost blew a gasket----and I ended up getting all my hair cut off because it was next to my scalp. I wasn't bald,but close enough! My Mom ripped the boys a new one and told that bus driver,don't you ever give my kids gum again!:kev:

So on the bright side? It wasn't another kid(like the kid next door or something)and it wasn't Jess's hair. Actually,I am impressed that Amy let her do it. Given all she has been through,just celebrate the bond it takes between the two to accomplish what she did do!:thumb::hug:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

This is so funny, but I'm sure it was horrifying at the time. I can't believe Amy sat still for Jess . . . Jackson hears or sees scissors and he's gone . . .

I cut my bangs when I was around three the week before my picture was being made . . . you can see where I did it in the photo. I guess my mother had been fussing so much over my hair that I decided to help out. 

Do we get photos of this story??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What?? No pics yet??? PLEASE!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ok..you guys got me started now. When I was three I took the electric barber sheers and mowed right down the top center of my head!!! ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

still no pics?

come on..:whip:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Julie! What a terrible thing your brothers did!

Have you gotten them back yet? :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

What a story 

I have a son, the youngest who is now 13, that definitely thinks OUTSIDE the box. This was a kid, that I would leave with a sitter (or dad) and come home to my hair-dryer or some other appliance "TAKEN APART", so he could "see how it works"!!!! ound: I still think he may become an engineer one day. His teachers think he's brilliant, but a little ADD. Higher IQ and always into something. I know that type of kid...there is NEVER a dull day 

I'll check back for pictures 

I remember I did this to MY hair when I was about 4. lol I decided hair styling was not for me at that time.

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Amy can't look any worse than Gryff does right now. And yes, I too as a child took a pair of scissors to my head and scalped off my bangs. I came downstairs and my mother nearly had a heart attack. "No, I didn't cut my hair". Yeah, like I can hide my 1/2" crooked bangs from my mother.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

OMG - Gryff sure had a haircut! I know it had to be done, and actually they did a great job keeping his face beautiful. Remember to give as many hugs, kisses and I love yous as before. So he can be a proud naked man!


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Oy veh!


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Gryf looks just like Sparky. I will try and get a pic. They could be twins.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Gum strings wrapped around your head! Oh My! At least you can give a dog a short hair cut but a human girl, I bet that was horrible. 
Gryff is too cute. He looks like the Grynch. He even has little slipper feet. When my boy needed cut back from the gum incident he looked a lot like your gryff. He seemed to light up after I put a little sweater on him. I guess he didnt feel naked anymore.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

On my goodness, what a story - well at least Amy doesnt know the difference. And yes, you can clip a dog with only scissors, that is how I do Lexi all the time, no razor for her. 
My oldest (now 21) in an "outside the box" that is already "in a box" kid!! 
The day before he was to leave as a Freshman to college, he came downstairs with this big grin on his face, dimples just about smacking you in the face - TOTALLY BALD!!!!!! He thought it would be cool to buz his head, Telly Savalas style!!! What an idiot!!!! So they dont just do it at age 4ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

These stories are too funny! If any of you are old enough to remember the "brush-up" haircuts you'll know how mad my friends mother was when I gave my friend a brush up in grammar school. Long at the neck and almost bald on top. I just couldn't figure out how to make the long ends stay up toward the top of her head.


----------

